# Smoky motors



## bwalley (Jul 4, 2009)

Motors do not run on electricity.
They run on smoke.
Electricity keeps the smoke in them.
Once the smoke gets out, the motor is no good anymore.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

bwalley said:


> Motors do not run on electricity.
> They run on smoke.
> Electricity keeps the smoke in them.
> Once the smoke gets out, the motor is no good anymore.


 
Ever send a newbie to the supply house for a can of smoke?


----------



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

they don't put a lot of smoke in them either!


----------

